# I need a new Reel



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

After losing "the big one" last weekend, I've decided I need either a 6/0 or 6/0 wide.

Anyone got one they want to part with?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You just put too big a piece of bait on there..........


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a 6/0 wide, have had it for 10 years, the Line capacity is just about equal to a 9/0 and castable if you have big hands. I was almost spooled once off the Flagship several years back, got most of my line back, until finally getting tail cut at the pier. The fish hit on a 14" long mullet that was boated out about 70 yards from the pier.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Hey Fost, why not get a real shark reel, instead of those little bait reels. 
I've got a 12/0 for sale, that it'll take jaws to spool.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

hey fost your buddy big lou has a 6/0wide


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Gundoctor, the truth of the matter is that I don't want to fool with anything I can't handle on a 6/0 or 6/0 wide. I've gotten kind of lazy in my old age. :wink: 

Fabian, I've got an email out to Lou right now. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bigfost said:


> Gundoctor, the truth of the matter is that I don't want to fool with anything I can't handle on a 6/0 or 6/0 wide. I've gotten kind of lazy in my old age. :wink:
> 
> Fabian, I've got an email out to Lou right now. Thanks for the heads up though.


Thats what I'm talking about as well.........
Gundoctor is way too tough.....


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> I have a 6/0 wide, have had it for 10 years, the Line capacity is just about equal to a 9/0 and castable if you have big hands.


I hate to bust your bubble, but a 6/0W doesn't hold near what a 9/0 does. In actual fact there is probably only 100 to 150 yds difference in what a 6/0W and a standard 6/0 will hold of 50# mono.
Here is a side by side picture of a 9/0 and a 6/0W showing the results of starting with a full 9/0 and a empty 6/0W, then cranking line from the 9/0 onto the 6/0W. I stopped cranking when the 6/0W was so full that the reel locked up because the line(50# big game) was against the frame.
The 6/0W is a great real(I own one and like it), but don't ever think it's in the same class as a 9/0 for line capacity.
BTW: Even though a 6/0W has a higher retrieval gear ratio, the larger spool diameter of a 9/0 makes the amount of line taken in by one turn of the handle the same on both reels, when they are full. As equal amounts of line are taken off of the reels, the amount taken up by one turn of the handle starts to favor the 9/0. 
The only advantage a 6/0W has over a 9/0, is that more people can cast 6/0W than can cast a 9/0. Neither group is that big.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Thats what I'm talking about as well.........
> Gundoctor is way too tough.....


If I'm so tough with my 12/0, what does that make Lou, with his 16/0s and 18/0?

BTW: "gundoctor" ain't got any capital letters in it. LOL


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> If I'm so tough with my 12/0, what does that make Lou, with his 16/0s and 18/0?


I'll give you a hint. I told Lou today that I had a 16/0 "back in the day" and it would wear me out just handling one today, even without a fish on it. sad_smiles


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> If I'm so tough with my 12/0, what does that make Lou, with his 16/0s and 18/0?
> 
> BTW: "gundoctor" ain't got any capital letters in it. LOL


Tuffer........


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Lol*

Classic, There about 3-4 good points on this thread.

Two are just Lou and gundoctor....

Can't beat a 12/0, just run it out and relax.
Very little worry about getting spooled.

How many times has someone said a 6/0w and 9/0 are the same....
IMHO the big difference is the gear ratio But I love my 9's.

Have a good one, sounds like the sharkies are in....


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Classic,
> IMHO the big difference is the gear ratio....


Hate to bust your bubble too. But there is no effective difference in line retrieval ratio between a 6/0W and a 9/0.
With both reels full, both will take in the exact same amount of line with one turn of the handle. The reason is because the 9/0 spool is enough larger in diameter to make up for the faster gears in the 6/0W.
As you take equal amounts of line off both reels and they were full to begin with, the 9/0 will get to be faster than the 6/0W. By the time the 6/0W is empty, the 9/0 will be a whole lot faster.
High speed gears don't mean much, unless you factor in what diameter spool they are pulling.
One of the best examples of people not considering all things about gear ratios happened when a fellow was bragging about how fast his reel was. It was in the size range of a ABU 5000 and he had ordered some after market gears that were supposed to make it real fast. 
When I told him my old 12/0 was faster, he said prove it. 
After the money was on the table to cover the bets and we had done a little measuring, he hung his head and walked away, while I put his money in my pocket. It wasn't even close.
BTW: My 12/0 has factory 2 to 1 gears, but its a long way around that spool when she is full.

I've spent a lot of time comparing various size reel, especially the 9/0 and 6/0Ws and you can take this to the bank. There are only 3 advantages a 6/0W has over a 9/0. The first is, smaller size/less weight(but you get less reel). The second is, more people can cast a 6/0W than can cast a 9/0(not a whole lot of people can cast either one very far). The third advantage is, the new version of the 6/0W comes with a factory 1 piece aluminum frame(If you want to spend the money on after market frames, so can a 9/0). 
The drags of both reels are the same(even use the same Penn part numbers). Every thing else in the comparison favors the 9/0. Plus the 9/0 comes with a rod brace and that takes a heck of a lot of stress off the reel seat and foot when you get a big fish on.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*ya*

Ya, what he said....LOL

Ok, I still like my 9/0's


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*18/0.....*



gundoctor said:


> If I'm so tough with my 12/0, what does that make Lou, with his 16/0s and 18/0?
> 
> Is an 18/0 some sort of a one-off, custom reel, or just a limited production reel. Or maybe somebody just didn't let me in on an inside joke?
> 
> Mike


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> gundoctor said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm so tough with my 12/0, what does that make Lou, with his 16/0s and 18/0?
> ...


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

ChaseC said:


> http://www.cabbagekeyrodandreel.com/Page4.html
> 
> I beleive Penn made a 20/0 too


When Lou got his Everol 18/0, there were only 5 in the USA. Since then, I believe several more have been imported. 
Several companies have made 20/0 reels, but I don't think Penn was ever one of them. As far as I know, the 16/0 Senator was the biggest of the Penns. You'll note that I didn't say Penn never made a 20/0, just that I've never seen reference to one.
Arthur Kovalovsky- Hollywood, California, probably made the most 20/0s. One of them was for Zane Grey.

Here is a link to some neat info on antique big game reels.
http://www.antiquefishingreels.com/


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe the Von Homf (sp?) company made reels larger than 16/0 during the time of Zane Grey. He had, and used, quite a few of their reels.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I've seen a pic of Zane's fishing tackle room, and from the looks of things, he had a bunch of reel made by a lot of people. Some of them were huge. 
Today, he'd probably be the biggest "tackle ho" on the net LOL.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

BTW Fost
If you'd of had a 6/0 or 6/0W when you hooked that big fish the other day, you'd of probably just lost more line. 
When they don't know they are hooked on a 4/0, chances are a 6/0 ain't going to get it done either.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

LOL gundoctor. It was actually worse than that. The reel that nearly got stripped was a 68, not a 4/0.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

bigfost said:


> LOL gundoctor. It was actually worse than that. The reel that nearly got stripped was a 68, not a 4/0.


Check your PM inbox.


----------

